# Wearing Gloves, do most people do this while BBQing?



## edmonds (Feb 7, 2021)

I see a lot of photos and videos of people wearing gloves while grilling and smoking. Do you?
Rubs and sauces can be a little messy, but I like to roll up my sleeves and dig in with my hands.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 7, 2021)

I generally use gloves when applying rub and trimming. Then of course heavy heat resistant gloves for working with hot coals.
G


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2021)

I use nitrile gloves for meat prep so I don't have to wash my hands 57x. When picking up hot meat off smoker I use cotton gloves with nitrile over them. Also works great when pulling pork or beef when it's hot as hell


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 7, 2021)

I running out and looked for some this morning.  Man those things expensive now.  Guess start doing without.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 7, 2021)

I use Nitrile for meat prepping all of the time.  I was fortunate to get a case of 1000 a few months back before prices went thru the roof.  I try to do the one hand approach as much as possible to save them.  After a while, you kind of get used to it.  Plus thermal gloves for the hot stuff.


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 7, 2021)

Thermal gloves for the hot stuff and yes, depending on what I am doing.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 7, 2021)

I've been using the clear ones like the lunch ladies wore in the cafeteria.  Nitrile has gone through the roof price wise.  I can get 2000 of the clear ones at Sam's Club for around $10.


----------



## xray (Feb 7, 2021)

I wear gloves for all manners of food handling. Meat prep and even cutting fruits and vegetables.

Plus I change gloves frequently to avoid cross contamination when going from raw meat to other ingredients. I definitely go through a lot.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I've been using the clear ones like the lunch ladies wore in the cafeteria.  Nitrile has gone through the roof price wise.  I can get 2000 of the clear ones at Sam's Club for around $10.


Lunch lady dave


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 7, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Lunch lady dave


That's me!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 7, 2021)

I wear gloves when handling meat on the smoker, and when mixing sausage meat with cure in it. Other than that, correct hand sanitation with proper washing.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 7, 2021)

I use "blue food service" gloves when handling food, especially raw meats and rubs, with frequent changing of gloves to reduce cross contamination.


----------



## phatbac (Feb 7, 2021)

I too use nitrile gloves when doing food prep and handling i wash my hands dry thoroughly and use gloves. i change often esp between meats to prevent cross contamination etc. i use heat resistant glove on the smoker esp elbow length gloves when using a stick burner!

Happy Smoking.
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 7, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I generally use gloves when applying rub and trimming. Then of course heavy heat resistant gloves for working with hot coals.
> G



My method is just like Riverside.


----------



## clifish (Feb 7, 2021)

I use nitrile when working with hot peppers like Habaneros,  bbq gloves when moving the cooked meat.  I also use anti cut gloves when doing knife work like trimming, nothing worse than slicing your hand and bleeding all over the food.


----------



## Teal101 (Feb 7, 2021)

I use nitrile for all meat prep, hot pepper cutting, and anything saucy. Keeps me from having to wash my hands all the time.


----------



## FFchampMT (Feb 7, 2021)

I have big hands so nitrile is what I use with raw meat and rubs, the vinyl ones just shred when I put them on. I usually do 1 clean un-gloved hand for my knife and grabbing seasoning bottles, and 1 gloved hand for holding or turning raw meat.
I have a set of nubby, full silicone gloves for really hot work, and some cotton bbq gloves for dumping lit charcoal, pulling it off the smoker etc.
Good source of xl nitrile gloves for me has been Walgreens/CVS surprisingly.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2021)

I'll wear gloves to handle ground meat, like making Burgers, mixing Sausage or Meatloaf. For most everything else, it's bare hands and tools. A set of 6 and 12 inch Tongs are like extensions of my hands...JJ


----------



## sky monkey (Feb 7, 2021)

I wear nitrile gloves when handling raw bacon, hot peppers, pulling pork. Beef doesn't leave near the residue and isn't as hard to wash off. I used to wear them a lot more often before they got so expensive, now I'm suffering the dry skin from washing my hands constantly in the kitchen.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2021)

sky monkey said:


> I wear nitrile gloves when handling raw bacon, hot peppers, pulling pork. Beef doesn't leave near the residue and isn't as hard to wash off. I used to wear them a lot more often before they got so expensive, now I'm suffering the dry skin from washing my hands constantly in the kitchen.


I get 400 nitrile at sam's club for 19 bucks


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 7, 2021)

Insulated gloves when handling ice cold or frozen stuff, welders gloves when using my offset, a kevlar glove when filleting fish (learned the hard way), and no glove in the kitchen for anything, I have sets of tongs. Oh, I do wear a surgical glove when making bacon, the method I prefer calls for rubbing a sodium nitrite compound into the belly meat. RAY


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 7, 2021)

I use the nitrile gloves when handling food,  Trimming a brisket, or ribs, or other meats.  I use cotton gloves under the nitriles when handling hot foods.  And I do change the rubber ones often.  I get them from my son, he gets them from work.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 7, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I get 400 nitrile at sam's club for 19 bucks


Dang they out of stock around here.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Dang they out of stock around here.


They didn't have them for months at the beginning of covid. Just started carrying a couple months ago. They go fast when they get them. Sign up for a stock alert. It's a great deal


----------



## Oakums (Feb 7, 2021)

edmonds said:


> I see a lot of photos and videos of people wearing gloves while grilling and smoking. Do you?
> Rubs and sauces can be a little messy, but I like to roll up my sleeves and dig in with my hands.


Use gloves while rubbing. Use  insulated gloves for removing the hot meat.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 7, 2021)

Hot meat, insulated gloves.

Raw ground meat, nitrile gloves 

Heavy trimming, cut resistant gloves (usually forget though).

Applying rubs, no gloves, unless we have company, then nitrile.


----------



## edmonds (Feb 7, 2021)

Looks like I am the exception.
But I usually do take my ring off


----------



## bill1 (Feb 8, 2021)

edmonds said:


> Looks like I am the exception...


No you aren't.  I'm with you Brother.  Get the water set warm, have soap ready, wash hands, then meat prep bare-handed.  I leave the water just slightly running so I have hot on demand in case I forgot to have something ready I need.  
Then after that, I wear short cowhide workgloves and have a range of tongs for turning meat (a large spatula can be useful in your "other" hand) and a range of channel locks for grates, pans, heat diffusers, etc. I don't touch the meat after it leaves the kitchen and the leather gloves are fine for spritzing or dry seasoning.  I only do liquid sauces at the end with a brush (no mop...too wasteful!)  
 For long cooks, I'll take the tongs in and wash them between usage.  But I tend to always wear the leather gloves when at the pit/grill.  Lot of stuff gets hot and it's nice to be able to work quickly.  Cowhide breaks in well so it's pretty good heat and electricity protection while still allowing you to set controls, thermometers, etc. that requires some manual dexterity.    I hate anything (outdoors at least) with capacitive touch control so no Bluetooth/phones for me.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 10, 2021)

Not usually, but i go through a LOT of comet when im cooking


----------



## sandyut (Feb 10, 2021)

interesting discussion.

I never wear glove in prepping.   And only wear them if there is potential to burn myself.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 10, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> Not usually, but i go through a LOT of comet when im cooking


Secret ingredient?


----------



## tallbm (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi there and welcome!
It depends for me.

Simple disposable gloves for :

temp and meat probes with 99% alcohol and paper towl
sometimes if handling and seasoning meat, just depends... I like to wear gloves when mixing seasoning in ground meat but often skip it when putting seasoning on a whole cut... or not haha

Oven Mitts for:

Putting/Removing pans and racks from the hot smoker

Heavy Duty Meat Handling Gloves:

I have a pair but I dont use them, they are almost useless.  I prefer to use a pan or a rack or a basket that I can remove with oven mitts.  If I had to remove 10-15 briskets at a time then those thick black gloves make sense.  They are a pain to wash and clean and use otherwise so I don't recommend them for us backyard guys, find a friendlier and more efficient approach :)


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Secret ingredient?


LOL!!
I always have a bucket/bowl  of very concentrated Comet-water when I am in the kitchen for my hands


----------



## Bytor (Feb 10, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> LOL!!
> I always have a bucket/bowl  of very concentrated Comet-water when I am in the kitchen for my hands


Comet's pretty caustic for my skin, especially this time of year.  I prefer some gloves.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 10, 2021)

Bytor said:


> Comet's pretty caustic for my skin, especially this time of year.  I prefer some gloves.


oh i absolutely believe it. my skin is pretty leathery from working in kitchens. mosquitos cant really bite me anymore, i dont think, unless i just dont get bumps. sometimes i can feel them trying to dig in there

after a heavy day in the kitchen+outside this time of year, you better believe i still get some  cracked knuckles, though.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 10, 2021)

Not to hijack the thread but if anyone finds any decent deals on 1000 powder free XL vinyl or nitrile gloves please feel free to msg me :)

Pre pandemic I would get 1000 XL powder free Vinyl gloves for like $20-$25... not really the case anymore.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 10, 2021)

I use nitrile gloves. Why?
I use hand cream (green can) to prevent cracked knuckles and splits on the finger tips.  The cream means I have sticky hands.
Rubs and cure will stick to my hands and not the meat.
Gloved hands wash quickly and cleanly.

I re-use my gloves a few times.  Just thoroughly wash your (gloved) hands after last use and hang up to dry.
I blow in them to check for holes.


----------



## Thomas_Aldon (Feb 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I use nitrile gloves for meat prep so I don't have to wash my hands 57x. When picking up hot meat off smoker I use cotton gloves with nitrile over them. Also works great when pulling pork or beef when it's hot as hell


I’m going to second this. There’s also a fringe benefit that people might enjoy though. Use this same setup if you find yourself needing gloves for snow but don’t have any on hand.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

The powder screws up my hands more than Comet, honestly. I think I developed an allergy or something.


----------



## forktender (Feb 11, 2021)

I use the black Nitrile gloves  while handling fowl and black welding gloves for handling anything hot and brown cotton jersey gloves then Nitriles over them for pulling hot meats or portioning hot foods.


----------



## forktender (Feb 11, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> The powder screws up my hands more than Comet, honestly. I think I developed an allergy or something.


Try coating your hands with a little olive oil or coconut oil before you put them on.
One of my catering buddies has to oil up his hands before putting nitrile gloves on or the powder cracks his hands bad.


----------



## krj (Feb 11, 2021)

XL nitrile gloves pretty much anytime I'm handling meat(hot/cold) that is for customers. I also use them for personal stuff, but I'm probably a little more lax about that. Honestly, most of the reason I use them is that I just don't care to wash my hands 100 times.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 11, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> The powder screws up my hands more than Comet, honestly. I think I developed an allergy or something.


I use talc free gloves


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 11, 2021)

After reading comments on hand washing that don't make any sense.
Gloves does not mean you can skip hand washing.  
You will wash your hands with or without gloves frequently for food safety.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> After reading comments on hand washing that don't make any sense.
> Gloves does not mean you can skip hand washing.
> You will wash your hands with or without gloves frequently for food safety.


YUP


----------



## Bytor (Feb 12, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> The powder screws up my hands more than Comet, honestly. I think I developed an allergy or something.


What type of gloves are they?  If they're latex, it might be the latex and or powder with an allergic contact Dermatitis (ACD) beginning.  Nitrile gloves are not usually powdered, though they can be.

I deal a lot with glove usage for my job and do encounter ACD somewhat frequently.  We have removed latex and powdered gloves from all of our facilities, for that reason.  ACD can be like  a shellfish allergy.  You can go pretty much all your life without any issue, then one day you develop a reaction to them.


----------



## travisntexas (Feb 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I use nitrile gloves for meat prep so I don't have to wash my hands 57x. When picking up hot meat off smoker I use cotton gloves with nitrile over them. Also works great when pulling pork or beef when it's hot as hell


I do the exact same thing as Jake.  Cotton gloves are cheap, washable, and enough insulation for handling meat on the grill or on the counter, and the nitrile over them keeps them dry and relatively clean.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Feb 14, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I use nitrile gloves for meat prep so I don't have to wash my hands 57x. When picking up hot meat off smoker I use cotton gloves with nitrile over them. Also works great when pulling pork or beef when it's hot as hell


Same here


----------



## M3 Pete (Mar 8, 2021)

I just switched from clown-sized super insulated silicone gloves that I could probably pick up burning coals with, to the cotton gloves with XL nitrile over them.  Much better dexterity, and for smoker temps (maybe not grill temps) they provide plenty of insulation.   Just pulled some pork with them this morning and they worked great.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 8, 2021)

M3 Pete said:


> I just switched from clown-sized super insulated silicone gloves that I could probably pick up burning coals with, to the cotton gloves with XL nitrile over them.  Much better dexterity, and for smoker temps (maybe not grill temps) they provide plenty of insulation.   Just pulled some pork with them this morning and they worked great.


Yep it's a pretty good method for handling hot stuff lol


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 8, 2021)

That is a nice combo for many.
I would need XXXL (haven't found them) nitrile to get over may ham hock hands with cotton gloves.
XL nitrile are a tight fit over bare hands


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 9, 2021)

I also use the black nitrile gloves for working the rubs and sauces on meat sometimes just one glove so other hand can grab shakers etc. 
Mostly bare hands when working with doughs for pizza and bread.  
I bought a new set of heat and water resistant gloves for the smoker.  b
But i find them way too slippery. Will have to figure something else for the hot racks and removing the cooks.
David


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 10, 2021)

home cooking for family, like others keep faucet warm and lots of hand washing and preplanning. get rub ready. trim meat or other preps, wash. left hand turn or pat rub in meat, right hand sprinkling on rub etc. do my best to keep a clean hand wash up put in smoker or on grill. welding gloves for some work. I use enamel roasting pans for most of my smokes so never really handle hot cooked meat.
if taking to work or etc I use nitrial gloves after washing for everyone's peace of mind.


----------



## ravenclan (Mar 10, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I've been using the clear ones like the lunch ladies wore in the cafeteria.  Nitrile has gone through the roof price wise.  I can get 2000 of the clear ones at Sam's Club for around $10.



I am with 5GRILLZNTN.

I also use the "cheap" clear gloves to apply rubs, so I don't have to wash my hands so much.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 10, 2021)

Heck, after seeing the pics of where you guys still live and cook, I’d be wearing Bernie Sanders gloves too!


----------



## cdx2021 (May 23, 2021)

always definitely use black nitrile gloves.  I use Raven Black Nitrile, because they’re the most comfortable, and don’t tear when I wear them for a while.  I usually order them from straight from RavenGloves.com (or here), because they usually have the best price.  I restocked today with their 1ST10 code on the site, for an extra 10% off.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2021)

Expanding on my earlier post... Generally...No. Here is the reasoning.
If you get fatty, slimy or sticky hands YOU FEEL IT! You will finish the immediate job and get the goo off. YUK!
Wearing gloves, you Dont feel what's on your hands and I've witnessed many busy,  focused, time stressed students move from one prep job to the next without changing gloves...JJ


----------



## Hamdrew (May 23, 2021)

yup. i am not a "professional" cook anymore but keep a box of gloves just in case, only ever put them on cooking the rare occasion i cut myself


----------

